# Chicken of The Woods?



## wolf claw (Aug 19, 2013)

<a title='ImageShack - Image And Video Hosting' href='http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/844/su8v.jpg/'><img src='http://img844.imageshack.us/img844/3017/su8v.jpg' /></a>Uploaded with <a href='http://imageshack.us'>ImageShack.us</a>


----------

